
Seven Reasons to Choose Node.js for Your Startup - eugeniyakorotya
https://da-14.com/blog/seven-reasons-choose-nodejs-your-startup
======
kafkaesq
_It offers steep learning curve_

Let's just let the multiple language issues in the above fragment slide, as
they're not native speakers. But this, however:

 _What is more, such overall JavaScript applications require less code and
fewer files, compared to those ones, with different languages on the backend
and frontend._

Is an extremely broad claim to make, with dubious foundations.

